
Ergonomics Podcast Every Developer Should Listen To - lilbarbarian
https://www.relay.fm/radar/3
======
melling
If you're interested in ergonomics, there's a lot more here:

[https://github.com/melling/ErgonomicNotes](https://github.com/melling/ErgonomicNotes)

